# Abstimmung "Das schönste Userbike 2009" Kategorie Titan



## mountymaus (4. Mai 2009)

Die Abstimmung erfolgt vom 04.05.09 bis 19.05.09 nach folgendem Schema.

Jeder Forumuser ist zur Abstimmung berechtigt und hat pro Kategorie drei Stimmen, die in klassischer Gold, Silber, Bronze oder 1.2.3. Manier abgegeben werden. 
*Platz 1 erhält bei der Auswertung 3 Punkte, Platz 2, 2 Punkte und Platz 3, 1 Punkt. Das Bike mit den meisten Punkten gewinnt die Kategorie.*


Die Abstimmung könnte also so aussehen.. :

1. Gt-team
2. Torsten
3. Rikman

(Wäre aber falsch weil alle drei nicht teilgenommen haben... - würde aber bedeuten Gt-team bekommt 3 Punkte, Torsten, 2 Punkte und Rikman 1 Punkt. )


*zaskar-le*
Komplett




Fahrerperspektive




Antrieb




Berlin-Grunewald




Frame: GT Xizang, 1997
Fork: Pace RC 36
Rims: Mavic 117 SUP CD
Hubs: Shimano XTR 900
Spokes: DT
Tires: Tioga Psycho "Gun metal"
Pedals: Shimano PD-M737
Crank: Syncros Revolution
Chain: Rohloff
Rear Cogs: Shimano XTR
Bottom Bracket: Syncros Titanium
Front Der.: Shimano XT FD-M 735
Rear Der.: Shimano XTR RD-M 900
Shifters: Grip Shift SRT 800 X-Ray
Grips: GT Grips
Handlebar: Syncros Hardcore
Stem: Syncros Cattlehead
Headset: Chris King
Brake + Levers: Magura, black
Saddle: Flite red label
Seat Post: Syncros Hardcore
Skewers: Salsa
Colour: titanium, polished
Size: 18" (GT-Maß)



*mountymaus*
Komplett




Cockpit




Antrieb




Wunsch




Parts






*GT-heini*
Komplett




Antrieb




Lenker




Wunsch




Parts






*oliversen*
Kompettansicht




Antrieb




Lenkzone




und das Ding nochmals in seiner ganzen Pracht




Eine grobe Teileuebersicht:
Rahmen: GT Lightning - Baujahr 97
Gabel: Magura Laurin 85mm
Steuersatz: Tune Bobo, gold
Vorbau: Syntace F99
Lenker: Carbon Noname
Twister: Sram X.O
Griffe: Ergon GR2 Carbon
Laufräder: Tune MTB Standart auf DTswiss XR4.1, goldene Naben und Nippel
Kassette: Shimano XTR 960
Reifen: Azonic Tracker 2.1
Sattelstütze: Ritchey Carbon Pro
Sattel: Selle Italia SLR TransAm
Kurbel: Shimano XT
Pedale: Wellgo WAM-M717 Ti
Umwerfer: Shimano XT 
Schaltwerk: Sram X.O
Bremsen: Avid Ti, Copper Version
Flaschenhalter: Elite Ciussi INOX
Schnellspanner: Tune AC16 + 17 gold



*Ketterechts*
Totale




Antrieb




Lenkzone




Wunschbild




Rahmen: GT Xizang Baujahr 92
Gabel: Rock Shox Judy
Steuersatz: Chris King
Vorbau: Salsa
Lenker: Magura Wonderbar Titanium Rizer
Schalthebel : XT Daumis
Griffe: Ritchey TGV
Laufräder: Naben GT Hadley - Felgen Mavic
Reifen : Panaracer Smoke / Dart 
Sattelstütze: Syncros
Sattel: Selle Italia Flite 
Kurbel: Cook Bros Racing
Pedale: Ritchey V4
Umwerfer: XT 
Schaltwerk: XTR 900
Bremsen: Vorne XT V-Brake , hinten XT U-Brake
Bremshebel : Avid
Flaschenhalter: Ringle H2O
Schnellspanner: Tune



*versus*
Seite




Antrieb




Cockpit




Wunsch




Teileliste




Nach langer, langer Suche sind nun alle roten Teile farblich genau aufeinander abgestimmt und das Rad ist fertig!


----------



## planetsmasher (4. Mai 2009)

1. oliversen
2. versus
3. GT-Heini

schon wieder Erster. Ist ja wie auf Abschlussfahrt mitm Mädchenpensionat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dr.juggles (4. Mai 2009)

1. Zaskar-Le
2. Ketterechts
3. Mountymaus


----------



## burschilan (4. Mai 2009)

1. Oliversen
2. Versus
3. Montymaus


----------



## B-Ston3D (4. Mai 2009)

1 ->  Ketterechts
2 ->  GT-heini
3 ->  mountymaus


----------



## laxerone (4. Mai 2009)

1. kettenrechts
2. versus
3. mountymaus


----------



## DeepStar23 (4. Mai 2009)

1. zaskar-Le
2. kettenrechts
3. versus


----------



## Davidbelize (4. Mai 2009)

1. zaskar-Le
2. kettenrechts
3. versus


----------



## hoeckle (4. Mai 2009)

1. ketterechts
2. versus
3. zaskar-le


----------



## muttipullover (4. Mai 2009)

1. ZaskarLE
2. Versus
3. GTheini


----------



## zaskar-le (4. Mai 2009)

1. Ketterechts (schlicht und überragend schön) vorn fände ich eine Canti allerdings noch besser ;-)
2. GT-heini (farbabstimmtes Allwetter-Sorglos-Spaßgerät)
3. versus (schön und ganz sicher einzigartig)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (4. Mai 2009)

1. Versus
2. ZaskarLE
3. Mountymouse


----------



## GT-Hinterland (4. Mai 2009)

1. mountymaus
2. GT-heini
3. Ketterechts


----------



## Bastieeeh (4. Mai 2009)

1. Ketterechts
2. GT-heini
3. zaskar-le


----------



## oldschooler (4. Mai 2009)

1.zaskar le
2.ketterechts
3.gt-heini


----------



## Spaltinho (4. Mai 2009)

1. versus
2. Ketterechts
3. zaskar-le


----------



## Kelme (5. Mai 2009)

1. Zaskar-Le
2. Ketterechts
3. Mountymaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jochen_DC (5. Mai 2009)

wow beachtliche räder hier alle

1. oliversen  cleanes understatement in perfektion !
2. versus wow...ist jedes deiner räder so silgerecht aufgebaut ?
3. gt-heini   wunderschön...


----------



## aggressor2 (5. Mai 2009)

1. Zaskar-le
2. oliversen
3. Ketterechts


----------



## Radlerin (5. Mai 2009)

1. zaskar-le
2. gt-heini
3. Ketterechts


----------



## gnss (5. Mai 2009)

1 mountymaus
2 GT-heini
3 versus


----------



## Raule83 (5. Mai 2009)

1. mountymase
2. Gt-heini
3. Ketterechts


----------



## Tiensy (5. Mai 2009)

1. versus
2. zaskar-le
3. mountymaus


----------



## moitrich (5. Mai 2009)

1. ZaskarLE
2. Versus
3. oliversen


----------



## GT-Sassy (5. Mai 2009)

1 = GT-heini

2 = zaskar le

3 = mountymaus


----------



## gt-kolli (5. Mai 2009)

sind alle sehr schön aber man muß sich ja Entscheiden

1. ketterechts

2. oliversen

3.GT-heini


----------



## timorino (5. Mai 2009)

1. versus
2. zaskar-le
3. oliversen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MUD´doc (5. Mai 2009)

1. GT-Heini
2. mountymaus
3. Versus


----------



## badbushido (5. Mai 2009)

1 zaskar-le
2 GT-heini
3 Ketterechts


----------



## Triturbo (5. Mai 2009)

Tolle GTs !

1. Oliversen
2. Versus
3. Montymaus


----------



## bvarnfullagts (6. Mai 2009)

1 = Ketterechts

2 = GT-Heini

3 = Versus


----------



## kadaverfleisch (6. Mai 2009)

1 - Ketterechts
2 - Versus
3 - Zaskar-LE


----------



## rockhopper.comp (6. Mai 2009)

zaskar-le
versus
mountymaus


----------



## Syborg (6. Mai 2009)

1. - zaskar-le
2. - versus
3. - oliversen


----------



## neuroncrust (6. Mai 2009)

1. oliversen
2. ketterechts
3. versus


----------



## oliversen (6. Mai 2009)

1. Zaskar LE
2. Mountymaus
3. GT heini


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tofu1000 (6. Mai 2009)

1. zaskar-le
2. oliversen
3. versus


----------



## Stemmel (7. Mai 2009)

1. Ketterechts 
2. Oliversen 
3. GT-Heini


----------



## Beaufighter (7. Mai 2009)

1. oliversen
2. versus
3. GT-heini


----------



## korat (7. Mai 2009)

1. Ketterechts
2. versus
3. zaskar-le


----------



## Janikulus (7. Mai 2009)

1. mountymaus
2. Ketterechts
3. GT-heini


----------



## Manni1599 (7. Mai 2009)

1. oliversen

2. GT-Heini

3. Zaskar LE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StylesDavis (7. Mai 2009)

1.  Zaskar-LE
2.  Versus
3.  Ketterechts


----------



## Kruko (10. Mai 2009)

1. ketterechts (sieht meinem am ähnlichsten)

2. mountymaus (lackiertes Titan = Understatement pur)

3. zaskar-le (ich stehe auf Original-Decals)


----------



## Überholverbot (10. Mai 2009)

1. Zaskar-le     

2. Ketterechts

3.GT-Heini


----------



## SixTimesNine (11. Mai 2009)

1. versus
2. ketterechts
3. zaskar-le


----------



## Don Trailo (12. Mai 2009)

*1.  versus*
2.  ketterechts
3.  zaskar-le


----------



## bonebreaker666 (12. Mai 2009)

1. Zaskar-le
2. versus
3. GT-heini


----------



## mountymaus (13. Mai 2009)

1. gt-heini ( ich find ihn schön)
2. Ketterechts ( fast so schön wie heini's)
3. zaskar-le


----------



## chrrup150 (14. Mai 2009)

1. zaskar le
2. ketterechts
3. mountymaus


----------



## Diggler (15. Mai 2009)

1. GT-heini
2. mountymaus
3. zaskar-le


----------



## argh (15. Mai 2009)

1. zaskar-Le
2. kettenrechts
3. versus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomasius (19. Mai 2009)

1. versus
2. Ketterechts
3. zaskar-le

Tom


----------



## maatik (19. Mai 2009)

1. oliversen - fast zu schade zum fahren..ich hoffe es bekommt Auslauf ;-)
2. Ketterechts - Cook & Daumis 
3. mountymaus - Ladylike


----------



## Blumenhummer (19. Mai 2009)

1. zaskar-le - trotz der Skinwalls...
2. GT-heini - trotz der Flaschenhalter...
3. versus - trotz der Scheibenbremsaufnahme...


----------



## BonelessChicken (19. Mai 2009)

1. zaskar-le
2. GT-Heini
3. oliversen


----------



## mountymaus (20. Mai 2009)

Hallo liebe GT-ler!! 
Die Möglichkeit abzustimmen ist nun beendet.
Bitte gebt mir etwas Zeit zur Auswertung, da ich momentan beruflich sehr eingespannt bin. Ich werde mich sputen...
Gruß Insa


----------

